# Operation BBQ



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyone interested in doing some cooking for the troops?  My partner, Other Bill, son in law just got back from Kuwait.  He is in the Navy stationed in VA.  I thought it would be cool to do a BBQ for some guys from his ship.  Any VA people interested in helping?


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 21, 2006)

Name the date and time dude!!!  You know I am there!!


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 21, 2006)

Bill, last fall my team cooked for the Vermont Air National Guards being deployed to Iraq, Nothing was more rewarding. They should be all back in the fall and we are planing on doing it again. I wish I lived closer so I could help.


----------

